

Server on Kickstarter is a scam - spectre256
https://gist.github.com/0xabad1dea/633a7ff7f561263bba34

======
nubb
As a network/security guy, this was a great read. I mean, $199 retail for a
product that basically breaks the speed of light?

I threw some money at them. Ya never know!

------
ryanlol
Looks like the guy who owns roguefoundry.com has some lawsuits in his past:
[https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/3925103/McDermott_v...](https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/3925103/McDermott_v_Wilson)

------
duskwuff
MODS: First word in title should be "Sever", not "Server".

~~~
spectre256
I totally did not realize this until hours after reading the post. It would be
nice if it were changed :P

------
Nadya
I docked them points for mistaking you're/your.

>This means you can now do some pretty amazing things with your data knowing
that your the only one in the world who can access it.

I wonder how long until the plug gets pulled.

